# 50% Off All 2010 Gear



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

did me some rome 390s


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

As much as I want to pull the trigger and get the joystick, I just cant do it....even at that price. I am going to Hawaii for 3 years so it will have like 3-4 days on it and by then I will want something different.....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah I just got the email too, and looks like the Boards/Boots/Bindings are already on sale. I'm guessing they started it at midnight EST?

Dammit, no Flux Feedbacks or Super Diamonds in the size I need 

The Arbor Nightrain and Capita Black Death are tempting though, and the Nitro Team Gullwing even moreso...


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Don't even have the boots I need.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm pretty well set on my gear. That Arbor Wasteland sure is tempting, but it'd pretty much overlap the NS Heritage already in my quiver.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

just pulled the trigger on a Nitro Subzero!!! can't wait!! 

thanks for making this thread i saw i then immediately went and got it haha, i had been waiting soo long for the board to drop to 50% off haha 

buy your stuff quick guys!

=)


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Ugh Stairmaster 152 out of stock!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

The ride boards sure went fast. Damn...


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I got the 2nd to last L/XL Black Splatter Rome Targa. They went fast.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

newbie2009 said:


> I think I got the 2nd to last *L/XL Black Splatter Rome Targa*. They went fast.


I bought a pair of them as soon as I got the email late last night!


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

snatched up Rome 390s as well as Vans Aura boots. Soooo glad i didn't order earlier haha 

btw.. how much were the targas? i didnt see them on there..guess I was a bit slow haha


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im really wanting to snatch up the union contacts sl. anyone got any extra cash floatin around i can have? anyone?


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

The Targas were 125.00 

I logged into the site around 7:00 Central and there were at least a couple of each color but by the time I got back to the site around 10:00 there were only 2 Black Splatters left. Luckily they were the ones I wanted.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I sort of hate these sales, becuase the other day I was thinking... "I could really use a noodle to play around in the park". So now I'm $350 poorer but own a Rome Postermania and a new pair of 390's...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

eWrecK said:


> did me some rome 390s


best.bingings.ever.... no, not ever... but on the market for now ;-) The 2011 boss390 are even BETTER


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

newbie2009 said:


> The Targas were 125.00
> 
> I logged into the site around 7:00 Central and there were at least a couple of each color but by the time I got back to the site around 10:00 there were only 2 Black Splatters left. Luckily they were the ones I wanted.


i saw these but did not have time to order them lol i was getting on a plane. That was a smoking good price!


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

bbissell said:


> i saw these but did not have time to order them lol i was getting on a plane. That was a smoking good price!


Yeah bro I've been keeping an eye on them all season but since I already have the Auto Evers I couldn't justify buying them for full price but for half-off I can live with that.

I really want to see how they stack up against my Evers


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

newbie2009 said:


> Yeah bro I've been keeping an eye on them all season but since I already have the Auto Evers I couldn't justify buying them for full price but for half-off I can live with that.
> 
> I really want to see how they stack up against my Evers


That was my other choice in bindings. I ended up buying targas yesterday from porters i paid a little more but it was still a good price. Let me know what you think between the two of them.


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

I sure will but I won't be going to Breck until next weekend so it'll be two more weeks until I get to test out these Targas.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

newbie2009 said:


> I sure will but I won't be going to Breck until next weekend so it'll be two more weeks until I get to test out these Targas.


Thats cool i was at breck in january that is a cool place have fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

fellows,

My boots are K2 Raiders size 8. Would the Burton CO2 in small size accomodate the boots? $129 is just too good to let it go!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's an other question. Cartels or the CO2? Also, how often do items circulate on brociety?


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i had raiders size 8.5 and they fit in the union s/m at almost the smallest settings. maybe similar?? check the binding specs, but those boots have a pretty small footprint.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the response, really appreciate your help. All I need now is for that Burton to come back on broceity...


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

mysterl33 said:


> btw.. how much were the targas? i didnt see them on there..guess I was a bit slow haha


No idea, but I wanted some myself. So I took a two hour drive and spent about $100 more and got a set of L/XL in White Splatter. Awesome binding.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

karmatose said:


> No idea, but I wanted some myself. So I took a two hour drive and spent about $100 more and got a set of L/XL in White Splatter. Awesome binding.


They were 125 bucks. You can get targas at porters tahoe for 175 right now dogfunk has them also.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

bbissell said:


> They were 125 bucks. You can get targas at porters tahoe for 175 right now dogfunk has them also.


Meh, too late now. I'm in Canada too, so exchange+shipping+duty would kind of kill the deal. In the end I paid $225 CAD with taxes. And it was a night out.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

karmatose said:


> Meh, too late now. I'm in Canada too, so exchange+shipping+duty would kind of kill the deal. In the end I paid $225 CAD with taxes. And it was a night out.


Sierra ships FedEX Priority... 

My total cost for Rome 390's and a Postermania was under $400...

$33 to ship, $25 for taxes.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Anything decent is pretty much gone now.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Zee said:


> Sierra ships FedEX Priority...
> 
> My total cost for Rome 390's and a Postermania was under $400...
> 
> $33 to ship, $25 for taxes.


Good to know. Not that I'll need any new gear for a while now, but that makes Sierra a very attractive option.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bbissell said:


> Thats cool i was at breck in january that is a cool place have fun!


Me too!

As ar as the sale, now I'm contemplating some new pants...hmm.....really shouldn't though haha.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Me too!
> 
> As ar as the sale, now I'm contemplating some new pants...hmm.....really shouldn't though haha.


you can never have enough stuff just do it!!!!!!!!


----------

